# Advice needed please



## yorkielass (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all, another feral pigeon rescuer here!

2 days ago I found a young pigeon in the canal. It had fallen from a factory roof into the canal and had somehow managed to find it's way to the canal side. I think it had been pushed out of it's nest by it's sibling as, with hindsight, I watched a young pigeon squabbling on the factory roof about half an hour earlier. As there was no way of getting it back to the nest, no safe place to leave it and it was too young to fend for itself, I brought it home.

It is doing well, I guesstimate it at around 24/25 days old, is pecking at food but just rattling it round in it's beak at the moment! I am hand feeding it peas, sweetcorn and eggfood and it's obviously doing the trick as it's getting stronger.

It can fly short distances round the spare bedroom but hasn't mastered a smooth landing as yet! 

My main question is.... I would have liked to do a soft release as it is not imprinted in any way and I get a telling off whenever I go near it! but there are no flocks of feral pigeons around me due to hawks!! The nearest flocks are in the town centre but I do not want to release there due to netting etc. Would it be kinder to build it an aviary and get it a pal rather than releasing it miles from here and leaving it to fend for itself once it could feed, fly properly etc.

Any advice, ideas gratefully received. I am in West Yorkshire, England by the way 

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done! Sounds like he's doing good 

Certainly, an aviary would be nice if you anticipate you may rescue others, and you can get plenty of input on here about what would be right in terms of size, wire, etc. Frankly, finding homes for pigeons can be difficult (as we well know).

There is a place where they do take pigeons, and you could check if they have some who would be due for release soon:

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue
South Road
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
England
S6 3TD

01142349656 

Do update us one way or the other.


----------



## yorkielass (Jul 19, 2011)

Hiya, thanks for the reply. I rang the suggested rescue and if I can get 'stinky' eating by itself, which is not a problem hopefully, then they will put him/her in the aviary to build up wing function ready for release!!

Thanks to your help, another wildy should be able to live the life intended!! Many thanks again for the info.

Anne x


----------

